# Notifications disparues



## Erwin the cat (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Suite à l'échange de nos 2 ipads à ma copine et moi, où tout s'est bien passé, je ne reçois plus mes notifications (nouveaux mails, coups joués au scrabble, mises à jour app store).

Pourtant tout est configuré pour les avoir.

Par exemple, au scrabble, si 3 de mes adversaires ont joué, auparavant je recevais une bannière, et un chiffre 3 apparaissait sur l'icône de l'app.

Maintenant, rien, seulement si j'ouvre l'app, après le chiffre apparaît...

Des pistes?...


----------



## Lauange (21 Mai 2015)

salut, bien sur tu a regardé dans le centre de notification dans les réglages.


----------



## Erwin the cat (21 Mai 2015)

Ben oui...
Aussi, sur la recommandation d'un autre forum, j'ai désactivé les notifications, éteint puis rallumé l'ipad, réactivé les notifications, éteint et rallumé l'ipad... sans résultat.


----------



## Lauange (21 Mai 2015)

Est quelle style d'alerte est sélectionnée ? Bannières ou Alertes ?


----------



## Erwin the cat (21 Mai 2015)

Bannières. Mais j'ai essayé alertes aussi, rien de changé.


----------



## Erwin the cat (23 Mai 2015)

C'est revenu tout aussi mystérieusement que c'était parti...


----------



## Lauange (24 Mai 2015)

cool


----------

